
Smyte (YC W15) Launches to Fight Online Fraud - peterhunt
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/22/yc-backed-smyte-launches-to-fight-online-fraud/
======
JoeAltmaier
Great summary - there's lots of subtleties in this space and most of our home-
brew solutions would miss a lot. This company is an example of experts
leveraging their knowledge to benefit us all. Well done!

------
brandonb
I think I might be your competitor from eight YC batches ago, but good luck!
You seem to have a great team.

~~~
peterhunt
Thanks! Based on my understanding of Sift Science as an outsider, we're
focused on a different market. We're explicitly trying to stay away from
traditional e-commerce applications (shopping carts, standard transactional
businesses, etc) because the space is so crowded, preferring instead to focus
on trust and safety applications (i.e. two untrusted users interacting with
each other on some service vs 1 untrusted user interacting with a merchant).

------
peterhunt
Co-founder here -- happy to answer any questions!

~~~
sgrove
I'm curious what data I have to send to you to get this to work - would
flipping a Segment.io switch be enough to get started?

~~~
peterhunt
Hey Sean!

Our developer docs at [http://docs.smyte.com/](http://docs.smyte.com/) should
have the answers here, but basically you can drop a script tag on your page to
get a basic view of what's going on, and use our REST API server-side to
annotate that basic view with additional data. Ideally, you'd serialize most
of your models to JSON and send them over to Smyte so it can detect patterns
and relationships.

Segment is a good idea; I should chat with them.

------
tomasien
This looks great! My last company would have loved this.

------
jaz46
Congrats guys!

